
Your company’s job descriptions are driving women away - mcenedella
https://www.theladders.com/p/16175/job-descriptions-driving-away-women
======
ng12
What a ridiculous sentiment. Women are scared of calling themselves experts?
They inherently feel like they're unqualified? Women are people. Some of them
are self-confident and some aren't. They're not deer who are going to be
scared away if you accidentally treat them like anyone else.

~~~
edblarney
To be fair, I think the article is correct in that women are less likely to
apply if they feel the are unqualified. Whatever it means or doesn't - I'm
pretty sure that it's true, I've seen this before.

